Ask HN: What is your favorite book? - King_mansur
======
nabaraz
Might be unpopular here, my favorite read is "The Stranger by Albert Camus".

~~~
erkose
I don't have a favorite, but this is the one I have gifted most.

------
iagiledev
Blue Ocean Strategy

